# diamond iceman



## fowlmouth77 (Jun 22, 2008)

looking for a new bow and really like the look of the iceman i know its more to it than that but being new to bow hunting if any 2 coolers have any info on this bow that would help me out ill take it


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

fowlmouth77 said:


> looking for a new bow and really like the look of the iceman i know its more to it than that but being new to bow hunting if any 2 coolers have any info on this bow that would help me out ill take it


Not much to say, it's an awesome bow. The Diamond Iceman and the Diamond Black Ice are two bows I would recommend to anybody. I don't know anyone that has shot one that has said they didn't like them. Both are very smooth, very quiet, and dead in the hand.

If you have any specific questions about either of these bows, just ask. I have both of them.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

I upgraded to a black ice 3 years ago. I had been shooting a PSE I bought in 1995. Needless to say it was like re-inventing archery to me. I got a smokin deal on my black ice and couldnt be happier with it. 

Dont shoot one if you dont want one. Before I bought mine I went over to gander mountain and they let me shoot one they had on the rack. 5 shots was all it took I went over and bought the one I had already located.


----------



## Bonustyme58! (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes its a great bow. This will be my 2nd season hunting with mine. Great bow, fast, and smooth as a whistle. I purchased mine thru a Archery Supply in Kentucky. The bow was set up ready to hunt. I had to tweek it slightly. The name of the website is Huntersfriend.com. They handle all the top of the line bows except Matthews.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

*Iceman*

Iceman was a good feeling and shooting bow. It is beyond dead in the hand and I couldnt believe at how much i COULDNT feel when I shot it.

Keep in mind that it is a short ATA bow so for me at 6'2 I felt that it was a little short and didnt have as good of stability. I just happen to get a good deal I coudnt pass up on last years model Marquis 34.5" ATA and I LOVE IT..!!

Overall, the Iceman is a good bow.. they obviously keep bringing it back for a reason...


----------

